# Need Rb25DEt for S13



## bull3001 (Apr 22, 2004)

I need a Rb25DET for a S13. what is the best and the cheapest site to get it from.


----------



## kaptainkrollio (Jul 29, 2003)

dont post the same thing in multiple sections. as for the answer, look around. some places are cheap but dont deliver or have shity engines. for something like this, i you paymore, it will probably save you money getting the engine to run later.


----------

